#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >    /

## Mohamed

** * 

3-  :     ....

  ɡ  !




 


  ""     ...      ""   !

    !              ( "")       : ""          "  ".        " " :  "    "    (  :             ""   : "   ").     " "                      "".

 ""   ɡ       "   "         : "  ".      ""      ""      . :          ""    "  "    ! 

/         -           "" (   )          ...     " " .       .              : 

ǡ        ""  ""   ( " ")                       .     :      ""     ""      ɡ            .                    "" ""  ֡    ""     (   )               " "   . 

     -       " "    : "  ". 

     ݿ               ߡ   ɡ       ɿ                       ȡ               ! 

       -             ϡ  !                    ɡ          ޡ                  ѡ         "" ""  " "       " "! 

        :

-                    " "            " "  "  "                .
-        :              .              ɡ        "   ".   " " .

-             ""       .         "  "           : "       "!    .                       ""     ޡ                      ...!                    "" (         )      .

-               ""         "" ()        .                 "     "    "      "              .       1990            .                 ޡ             .    : "            " "               -        -            " ".   : "   !      :    "! :         Ͽ           .      ɿ :     ǿ  :        .             !               .              .           ǿ          ʡ        " ".      

     !  .. ..     ....       : "   !  .    ".  ..              ǡ   : "    .         !". 

         "    "       ȡ          . 



-           .       .           .           1991       .    ߡ           .  "  "   .                ̡    ""                . 

                   . 

        ǡ      " "     .           .     :       ... .        !           ɡ      !

 " "                    ...           .           " "           .                    ""  "" Ρ    ""          ! 

          :                ɡ     ""  ! 

 :                  ϡ         ɡ          ""     :  "  "  ɡ        

      ...  !    !*

See More:   /

----------

